# Very weird!!! Earth Source Multinutrient



## 15888 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ppl, unfortunately i am a cfs sufferer for more than 8 years and at the same time an ibs-c sufferer. Actually the latest condition causes more trouble to me than the chronic fatigue and immune problems do but maybe thats becaused i got used to the immune dysregulation i have by now and try to be really careful.All my problems started after i contracted a virus which messed me up. I still havent identified what kind of strain it is, but i know its present in my body since i have swollen lymphnodes in my neck and around my genitals which i can palpate. Unfortunatelly due to the symptoms i have been facing, which are mostly fatigue, orthostatic hypotension, pressure headaches, susceptibility to infections, mental tiredness, confusions and last but not least irritable bowel syndrome wtih bloating, constipation and nausea, i have quit my medical studies and have been trying to survive by living part time as a waiter. To make a long story short i have to say that i have tried several approaches to cure my IBS mostly but not the fatigue and other symptoms i have been facing. NEvertheless few weeks ago i had an extreme fatigue crisis, i stayed in bed for 6 weeks and after doing tests over and over again i decided to try some herbs to see what happens. I tried this multinutrient earthsource product from solgar which i found in a local health store and can say that as far as it concerns my mental health and fatigue i have been feeling unbelievably well for the last 4 days. Amazing energy and relaxation and strength at the same time. I really feel great, probably greatest than any time i can remember. The only problem is that this remedy contains lots of probiotics which make my digestive problems worse. I wonder why probiotics dont work for me. I had minimal gas and extreme constipation and now for the last 4 days its worse. I feel completely bloated and my hunger has dissapeared and i can barely have a bowel movement.I dont know if anyone of you has tried this Multinutrient Earthsource product but its worth it for the energy it provides, really. I will try to find some of the ingredients it has like, spirulina, ginko biloba, echinachea, ginseng in idividual capsules and consume them and see if i get similar results without the bloating from the bifidus and lactobacilus probiotics it contains..Take care everyone and keep believing


----------

